# Emmi-Dental professional



## Necthor (2. Februar 2011)

MoinMoin,
bei mir ist demnächst eine neue Zahnschläuder fällig.
Ich überlege eines dieser neuen Ultraschall-Zahnbürsten zu kaufen: Emmi-Dental professional

Da es nicht grade Billig ist wollte ich mal nachfragen ob hier jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit  Ultraschall-Zahnbürsten gesammelt hat?




ps.: Bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht verschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2011)

Also, bei amazon sind die Meinungen sehr gemischt: EMAG 40003 Emmi-Dental professional: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege

Frag lieber mal Deinen Zahnarzt, ob so was überhaupt Sinn macht. Und wenn ja: Panasonic EW1031 Elektrische Schallzahnbürste: Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege  da sind die Meinungen an sich durchgehend gut, und die kostet nur 40€.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2011)

Als Zahntechniker kann ich dir elektrische Zahnbürsten mit Ultraschall empfehlen, sofern sie nicht unwesentlich teurer (~20 Euro) sind als "normale" elektr. Zahnbürsten wie zB von Braun. 

Der Ultraschall soll eine Lockerung des Zahnsteins bzw. Plaque bewirken. Ob das wirklich so ist oder subjektive Einbildung kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 

Aber die von Herb vorgeschlagene für 40 Euro hört sich sehr gut an.


----------

